# Milk after a smoke?



## Tonybone (Aug 31, 2010)

I was reading an article online yesterday that said after a smoke a glass of cold milk goes nicely. I've heard of this before but never actually tried it, wondering if anyone here had any experience with this and whether or not it's worth trying. I guess if the cigar is mild and creamy, maybe it would go nicely, not sure though. :ask:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds awful (but then I haven't drunk a glass of milk in at least 15 years.)

"Milk is for babies!" A. Swartzenator


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

I love milk. I drink it daily. I've never had any after a smoke for any other reason than I just like to drink milk. Yes it tastes good after smoking, but again, it always tastes good.

Organic milk is best. Much creamier and longer shelf life. Pet has bought out a brand called Horizon which is nationally available. If I can't get local milk, I buy Horizon.


----------



## Tonybone (Aug 31, 2010)

I thought it sounded a bit odd as well. I enjoy milk, but not sure after a nice stogie. He had a few replies on the article that said they tried it and it was nice.....but I think I'm with you on this one.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

MMMM...MILK! I love it as well. There is a local dairy (Coopers farms) that makes the best damn milk I have ever had,bar none. Their 1% taste better than any whole milk I have had. The Coopers farm chocolate milk has been called Gods own favorite beverage.


----------



## Tonybone (Aug 31, 2010)

Amlique said:


> Yes it tastes good after smoking, but again, it always tastes good.


Hmmm....I love milk too. Maybe I'll give it a go and see how it is. I'm on the fence now. To drink or not to drink.........:doh:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

It is more so to cool and cleanse the palate.


----------



## Tonybone (Aug 31, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> MMMM...MILK! I love it as well. There is a local dairy (Coopers farms) that makes the best damn milk I have ever had,bar none. Their 1% taste better than any whole milk I have had.


I enjoy Oakfarms 100% whole milk. Nothing like a cold creamy glass of it. I haven't had the pleasure of having Coopers farm milk, send me some would ya? lol


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think dairy and smoking mix.

A nice fresh orange, on the other hand...


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

How about a milk product? Like a rich creamy vanilla bean ice cream?


----------



## Tonybone (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree. A vanilla bean ice cream after a nice stogie would probably be great. I love cigars and ice cream, what else could I ask for?


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

I hate milk. Milk makes me vomit. ( and im not kidding )


----------



## cecald (Jun 20, 2010)

While on a business trip, I had a milk while smoking a cigar (mainly because I was getting tired of drinking so much water), and it was fantastic! I can't comment on how it affected the taste of the cigar or my pallet (or lack of), but I can say in my opinion it complimented the smoke.


----------



## Tonybone (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm definitely going to try it out and see how it tastes tonight. I have some mixed feelings about it, but I'm always willing to try something once. I have a feeling the creamy texture of the milk along with a delicious cigar sounds like a making of a nice experience. I am going to proceed my Tabak Especial Robusto Negra with a nice creamy glass of 100% whole milk and see how it goes.


----------



## Tonybone (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm definitely going to try it out and see how it tastes tonight. I have some mixed feelings about it, but I'm always willing to try something once. I have a feeling the creamy texture of the milk along with a delicious cigar sounds like a making of a nice experience. I am going to proceed my Tabak Especial Robusto Negra with a nice creamy glass of 100% whole milk and see how it goes. If only Drew Estate still made the Kahlua cigars....


----------



## Tonybone (Aug 31, 2010)

sorry about the duplicate thread :sorry:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

xJaCkSlApx said:


> I hate milk. Milk makes me vomit. ( and im not kidding )


I'm not a fan of milk either. Never was. I'll chow down on a 1/4 box of cereal though just so it doesn't seem wasteful to pour the leftover milk into the drain.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Chocolate milk after a BBF!:first:


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

This describes how I feel about milk:



> Why do we drink COW milk? Who was the guy who first looked at a cow and said. "I think I'll drink whatever comes out of these things when I squeeze 'em!"


 - Calvin and Hobbes


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Lakeman said:


> This describes how I feel about milk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally accurate.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Double post...


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Ice Cold Yoo Hoo FTW....:biggrin1:


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are great.

I have not tried milk after a smoke yet. But I did read somewhere, not sure where, that after a smoke milk would help with getting rid of the odor from your mouth.

Best regards, tony


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

MILK??? Got MILK??? You guys are DISgusting!!! I cant remember the last time I drank a glass of milk...if u guys enjoy the glandular secretions of a cow, then more power to you, but me , personally, I think milk is one of the most rancid things you could ever put in ur body!!! I am dry-heaving just thinkin about it
!!! Now cheese, thats a totally different story!!!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

there are cigars that i like it with, im not an infused fan, but i like a coffee infused on rare occation, and if i dont smoke it with a cup o joe, i like it with a glass of milk, also, some richer maduros are pretty good with milk, but i usually only drink it with small cigars, if its with a big cigar i will drink to much milk and get sick


as far as just drinking it after a cigar, and not during, i cant recall doing it, or not doing it.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Chocolate almonds and a coffee with a Cigar is Pro.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Baileys, Amarula, drinks that tend to coat your taste buds and tongue are very good with a cigar. It dilutes the often times harsh aspect of tobacco so when you take your next draw the smoke is more subdued. Straight milk with a cigar? Don't think I can do that.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I hope you are great.
> 
> ...


That's right anything that coats your palate reduces order significantly. Things like Milk ,Avocado ,Ice-cream , basically anything with that slimy creamy greasy taste.
Also fights off oral cancers or so they say.:target:


----------



## Chris Rex (Aug 12, 2010)

"Milk was a bad choice..."

-Ron Burgundy


----------



## jim_jones (Apr 14, 2010)

xJaCkSlApx said:


> Chocolate almonds and a coffee with a Cigar is Pro.


I eat M&M's quiet often with stronger cigars, helps clean the tar out I think, usually one M&M every two puffs or so.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

jim_jones said:


> I eat M&M's quiet often with stronger cigars, helps clean the tar out I think, usually one M&M every two puffs or so.


havent tried M&Ms but almonds do compliment my cigars with a cup of coffee


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i dont like to eat and smoke at the same time, often times me and my friend (wife comes too sometimes) go to eat at applebees, buffalo wild wings, or jf kicks and we sit outside to smoke, i will smoke before the food, and after the food, but not smoke while eating the food.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> i dont like to eat and smoke at the same time, often times me and my friend (wife comes too sometimes) go to eat at applebees, buffalo wild wings, or jf kicks and we sit outside to smoke, i will smoke before the food, and after the food, but not smoke while eating the food.


I understand full course meals etc. but a snack wont hurt me


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

xJaCkSlApx said:


> havent tried M&Ms but almonds do compliment my cigars with a cup of coffee


Hmmm.... that plus Cigary's post about amarula makes me wonder how Amaretto would do. I think an experiment is in order in the near future.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Chris Rex said:


> "Milk was a bad choice..."
> 
> -Ron Burgundy


LOL, you gotta post the vid with that response...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Lakeman said:


> Hmmm.... that plus Cigary's post about amarula makes me wonder how Amaretto would do. I think an experiment is in order in the near future.


*Oh yeah..amaretto is very good with a Maduro...Sheridans is really good too. It is a coffee layered liqueur with white on one side and dark on the other. When smoked with a nice full bodied Maduro ...I call it a Cigar-gasm...incredibly good.*

Sheridan's Coffee Layered Liqueur (NOTCOT)


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Bunker said:


> Sounds awful (but then I haven't drunk a glass of milk in at least 15 years.)
> 
> "Milk is for babies!" A. Swartzenator


How have you not had a glass of milk in 15 years? less kool aid plz...


----------



## Tonybone (Aug 31, 2010)

God Bless you Ron Burgundy!!

He said it best....after my stogie this evening, I tried the milk after I was done. At first it was okay, but the lingering after taste....not so good. I love milk, but keep the dairy products away from the cigars.

On another note, I tried the Tabak Especial Negra tonight and was very impressed. i was not impressed with the Dulce version of this cigar because it was too sweet for my likings. However, the Negra's mild hint of flavor that hits your palette the full length of the stick is very satisfying. The first thing you notice is the subtle sweetness followed by that creamy coffee infused note as it hits your palette. As you get to the second third of the cigar, the flavors get a bit more complex. I can't put my finger on what was introduced, but definitely more flavor as you pass that 2nd into the last third. The last third is where the fun started happening. Catching the coffee note even more with a a touch of chocolate taste just rounded out this cigar. The draw was spot on, a little uneven burn at times, but easily fixed. 50 minutes later of smoking this cigar very slowly to enjoy this experience, I found myself bringing that baby down to a nub. Full of flavor and very smooth. A nice cigar indeed...I will definitely be buying some more of those in the future, a box of those might be in my future. But....don't drink milk afterwards.......


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

On sunday I finished my coffee midway through a DE Java. I grapped some milk because I like it and it was similar to coffee. I found this particular cigar to be great with milk. I was getting lots of moca. Delish!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't think I'll be trying it anytime soon.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Not even when


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Kahlua and milk for me every once and a while...nice during and after!!!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i used to love baileys with a cigar, but i cant drink too thick for too long, so i would have to drink water right before the cigar, and as soon as i was done with it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

gibson_es said:


> i used to love baileys with a cigar, but i cant drink too thick for too long, so i would have to drink water right before the cigar, and as soon as i was done with it.


*The trick is to sip it almost like a sipping whiskey to get the coating in your mouth and then draw on your cigar...unless you are hardcore like I am and drink half a bottle of Amarula with a Churchill.arty:*


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Hm, milk after a cigar... Why not just go for a Zima or Wine Cooler and be done with it? Probably goes better with that Acid or CAO anyway, with the fruity/perfumy flavors. :rofl:

Seriously though, it does sound like a pretty good idea. I've always thought that cigars tasted a heck of a lot like coffee so I think the concept is sound. And I can definitely vouch for vanilla bean ice cream after a very full bodied smoke - cools and cleanses the palate and provides loads of sugar to lessen the nicotine kick!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Cigary said:


> *The trick is to sip it almost like a sipping whiskey to get the coating in your mouth and then draw on your cigar...unless you are hardcore like I am and drink half a bottle of Amarula with a Churchill.arty:*


that was always the issue, baileys is something i have a hard tome sipping, its so damn good, i would down over half the bottle, i used to mix it with my milk and cereal in the morning........but those were my less proud days...


----------

